# Cloning In Perlite???



## Cole (May 10, 2008)

I was reading the back of my Hoffman Horticultural Perlite and It has directions for cloning? There very simple, it basicly just says moisten perlite and put clipping in abou 1 1/2 inches deep:hubba: . I have _Schultz Take Root_ cloning powder and Im wondering if anybody else has cloned in perlite?


----------



## Hick (May 10, 2008)

yes, cole. perlite is a good medium for cuttings. "I" have started to use it exclusively, over my soil/perlite mix, for the "harder" to root phenos/strains.


----------



## Cole (May 10, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> yes, cole. perlite is a good medium for cuttings. "I" have started to use it exclusively, over my soil/perlite mix, for the "harder" to root phenos/strains.


 


Cool, thanks hick I did not know that.


----------



## Crazy Horse (May 10, 2008)

My buddy uses it all the time aswell, and it works pretty good.


----------



## Brouli (May 10, 2008)

agreed  i usetoo do that before i got ez clone


----------



## Cole (May 10, 2008)

Crazy Horse said:
			
		

> My buddy uses it all the time aswell, and it works pretty good.


 

Right now in cloning in a 60% organic soil and 40% Hoffman Horticultural Perlite. Do you think a 100% perlite medium is better?


----------



## smokybear (May 10, 2008)

I would go all perlite. Seems to work very well. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Cole (May 10, 2008)

Wow,cool ill do that. Also should I have drainage holes?


----------



## Hick (May 11, 2008)

cole.. I follow my soil cloneing guide. the only exceptions beiing 100% perlite, and I keep about 1/2" of water in the bottom of the tupperware tray.
  The soil mix will work, too. But I have found that with straight perlite, I can submerge the containers in a bucket of water, and the perlite will float free and allow me to check on the rooting progress. If I don't have sufficient rooting, simplt reset the cutting in the perlite and give it another week.


----------

